# 12 Pin RTX 3000 Kabel für Dark Power Pro 11 1200W?



## TheBadFrag (26. August 2020)

Kleine Frage!

Wird es die 12 Pin Kabel für die neuen Grafikkarten zum nachkaufen geben? Das Netzteil ist ja modular und man könnte dann ein durchgängiges Kabel, anstatt dem 8 Pin auf 12 Pin Adapter haben. Das wäre eine deutlich elegantere Lösung.


----------



## flx23 (26. August 2020)

Frag doch mal bei bequiet direkt an. Der Support ist da eigentlich relativ schnell mit Antworten. Oder du rufst direkt an.


----------



## flx23 (28. August 2020)

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Nvid...tromanschluss-Loesungen-MSI-Be-Quiet-1357020/

Und hier ist auch schon die Antwort


----------



## be quiet! Support (28. August 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Wie viele Hardware-Fans auf der ganzen Welt, sehen wir der Markteinführung der neuen Generation von Nvidia-Grafikkarten mit Spannung entgegen. Auch wenn Nvidia angekündigt hat, den neuen Grafikkarten, die einen neuen 12-Pin-Stromanschluss benötigen, einen entsprechenden Adapter beizulegen, bieten wir unseren Kunden eine zusätzliche Lösung, um ihr Netzteil von be quiet! mit den neusten Grafikkarten von Nvidia betreiben zu können. Diese Lösung kommt in Form eines neuen Kabels, um den zusätzlichen Widerstand, der durch eine zusätzlich zwischengeschaltete Steckverbindung auftreten kann, zu vermeiden, und passt zu allen unseren hochwattigen Netzteilen mit modularen Kabeln.

VG

Marco 
[/FONT]


----------



## RawMangoJuli (15. September 2020)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Wie viele Hardware-Fans auf der ganzen Welt, sehen wir der Markteinführung der neuen Generation von Nvidia-Grafikkarten mit Spannung entgegen. Auch wenn Nvidia angekündigt hat, den neuen Grafikkarten, die einen neuen 12-Pin-Stromanschluss benötigen, einen entsprechenden Adapter beizulegen, bieten wir unseren Kunden eine zusätzliche Lösung, um ihr Netzteil von be quiet! mit den neusten Grafikkarten von Nvidia betreiben zu können. Diese Lösung kommt in Form eines neuen Kabels, um den zusätzlichen Widerstand, der durch eine zusätzlich zwischengeschaltete Steckverbindung auftreten kann, zu vermeiden, und passt zu allen unseren hochwattigen Netzteilen mit modularen Kabeln.
> 
> VG
> 
> ...


bin ich mit dem Kabel dann eig auch auf 300W limitiert?

oder bezieht sich das nur auf die Adapter mit 12 Pin auf 2x 6+2 Pin?


----------



## Abductee (15. September 2020)

Die Partnerkarten brauchen den 12pin eh nicht, ich würd mal die Testberichte abwarten was die FE wirklich leisten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Dezember 2020)

Gibt es mitlerweile schon einen Termin wann das neue Kabel zu kaufen sein wird?


----------

